# Battery Grip BG-E11 & off brands



## scottkinfw (Apr 15, 2013)

My question to all who have battery grips is this. Aside from the additional buttons and the convenience of shooting in portrait orientation, and longer life (two batteries), does the battery grip offer other benefits, such as faster focusing? I have a 5D III.

Thanks for your observations from your experience.

sek


----------

